# 17 for **** hunting?



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi i was wondering if it would be smart to use a 17 hmr for ****. Also wat kind of scope should i get for it under 100$ thanx :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It would be just fine for *****. In my opinion a rimfire is the only sencible weapon for closer range varmits(some exceptions). Are you going to be hunting them late day or early morning or in the night? Is it legal were you live to spotlight them? Not sure on the exact prices but BSA has some reasonable priced scopes.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

I will be hunting at night with dog i live in northern wisconsin it is legal to hunt with spot light if you have a dog with you. I had a bsa scope wasent to impressed with the scope at all broke the first week.Any other kind of scopes for under 100$


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

bushnell dusk and dawn 17super scope. Around 100$. Its made for the 17 grain pill with the A\O.

I got one and my brother has the BSA sweet 17. We both agree mine is better quailty glass.


----------

